# MoFi - wer hats verpaßt?



## Hippo (28 Juli 2018)

Also wer die Mondfinsternis verpaßt hat - hier die Daten fürs nächste mal im Terminkalender eintragen

Halbschattenfinsternis beginnt  1. Nov 2134, 22:27:54
 Partielle Finsternis beginnt  1. Nov 2134, 23:36:35
 Hauptphase beginnt   2. Nov 2134, 00:43:03
 Max. Verdunkelung 2. Nov 2134, 01:29:31
 Hauptphase endet 2. Nov 2134, 02:16:03
 Partielle Finsternis endet  2. Nov 2134, 03:22:31
 Halbschattenfinsternis endet 2. Nov 2134, 04:31:05


----------

